# Problems with Paph esquirolei



## wallyworld (Sep 25, 2006)

On this plant, I have noticed some leaf damage and since I just adopted this baby, I am not sure what is going on with it. It seems that some of the leaves are turning brown at the tips of some of the leaves and then the leaf turns yellow. I have attached pics for you all to see.

Thanks,

Wally


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 25, 2006)

if the same thing is happening to you as happens to me, pull of a yellowing leaf and look for (probably long tailed) mealybugs...


----------



## Rick (Sep 25, 2006)

Some of it looks like standard old leaf die back, but some looks a bit like a rot.

The sunken brownish spots some of the leaves doesn't look good. May have been precipitated by a bit of sunburn and low humidity. I'd cut those spots off.

My esquirolei likes fairly bright late afternoon light, but it also likes it kinda cool and breezy. Mine are fairly close to the misting/cooling system in the greenhouse where temps rarely get abouve 80, and its damp and breezy all the time.


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 26, 2006)

Sunburn ???


----------

